# Thank you for submitting reviews.



## Keitht (May 30, 2006)

May has been my busiest month so far for receipt of European resort reviews.  I just wanted to say thanks very much to everybody for taking the effort to sit down and write them.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## abbekit (May 30, 2006)

I agree!  Thanks for the reviews, this is the main reason I joined TUGS.  Thanks to you Keith for working so hard on this board!


----------

